# Hair & Sauna



## Fox x x (Apr 12, 2009)

I use the sauna mostly every time I use the gym to help stop those muscles aching!! (6 times per week)

I'm finding that it's excellent for prevention measures but it really drying my hair out - could any one recommend cures???!

My hairs down to the bottom of my back and curly so more susceptible to dry hair - especially the ends.

Does anyone else have this issue or my on my own? apart from getting it cut regularly / wrapping my head in a towel or stopping using the sauna I'm struggling to know what to do!!

These are some remedies that I have found - a bit cautious about using these!! Has anyone tried them?

*Nuts and seeds. *Try snacking on some seeds and nuts. They contain essential fatty acids that can pop that sheen right back into your hair.

*Vinegar. *There are several ways you can help your dry hair with vinegar. Vinegar is a great conditioner and can improve cleanliness and shine. Just add 1 tablespoon vinegar to your hair as you rinse it. Keep a travel-size plastic bottle of vinegar in your shower for this purpose, and take one when you travel, too. Since dandruff can make your hair look dull, use vinegar to make dandruff disappear. Massage full-strength vinegar into your scalp several times a week before you shampoo. Or, a brief soak in vinegar and water before you shampoo can help control dandruff as well as remove the dulling buildup from sprays, shampoos, and conditioners. Add 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar to a small basin of water and drape your hair into it. As an alternative, you can put the concoction in a spray bottle and apply it to your hair. A conditioner that controls dandruff and gives your hair a healthy shine can be made by mixing 2 cups water and 1/2 cup vinegar. Apply the conditioner after rinsing out your shampoo, and let it stay on your hair for a few minutes before rinsing thoroughly with water. If you need a stronger treatment for dandruff control, use this same method, but keep the rinse on your hair for 1 hour, covered with a shower cap. Then rinse it out. This vinegar rinse will also help control frizziness in dry or damaged hair.

*Avocado and banana*. Mash a little overripe banana and avocado together, spread in your hair, and leave it there for up to an hour. Then rinse with warm water.

*Beer.* After your shampoo, rinse your hair with a little beer. This can help restore shine.

*Eggs.* To clean hair and give it a super shine, whip an egg into tepid water (not too hot or you'll be dealing with a poached egg), then lather it into your hair. Rinse it out with tepid water or that egg will poach right on top of your head. To deep-treat damaged hair, give it a healthy sheen, and cure dryness right down to the roots, use this pre-shampoo conditioning treatment: Mix together 3 eggs, 2 tablespoons olive oil or safflower oil, and 1 teaspoon vinegar. Apply it to your tresses, cover with a plastic cap, and leave it on for 30 minutes. Then shampoo as usual.

*Mayonnaise.* You'll need the full-fat kind, not a diet or low-fat version. Slather 1 tablespoon or so onto your hair, rub it in down to your scalp, then cover with a plastic cap and wait about 30 minutes. Rinse it out thoroughly or you'll be craving tuna salad the rest of the day.

*Oil.* Rub a little oil into your scalp. Olive oil works well, as does coconut oil. After you rub it on, cover your hair with a cap and leave it on overnight, then shampoo and rinse the oil out in the morning.

I can't imagine how my hair would smell - not sure using any of the above would have the Lux effect!

Thanks for your help/suggestions


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Shave the fcuker off.......


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Shave the fcuker off.......


although that is an exceptionally witty response and well deserving of the reps, some of us grow our hair long...BECAUSE WE CAN!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I could if I wanted.....it'd be wavy and all over the place but I still could.....so bollox to you.....(just cos you got a job and I ain't......fcuker).... :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

wear a swimming cap......that would look good..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wet your hair and put a leave in conditioner or conditioning mask on it before you go in, loads of them respond extra well to the heat!


----------



## Fox x x (Apr 12, 2009)

You bunch of nutters lol...I was hoping for a clear vote on using the beer method. 

Shaving it all off - oooohhhh now that would be a killer! *** Ladies feel free to hijack this thread! ***

Strewth! Don't let me get serious!!! lol...Thanks for the tips fella's  you're comments a real benefit to have lol x


----------



## Fox x x (Apr 12, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> If I go in the sauna (I prefer the turkish steam bath ) I wash my hair when I have a shower before going in, then put a heat treatment on it. When I wash it off after the sauna my hair is really well conditioned.


that sounds interesting - what heat treatment would you recommend or what have you tried to date?

This sounds a lot more manageable! Thank you GG


----------



## mel123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi

I have a Sauna at home and use it alot. When I first got it I had the same problem, you need to use a leave in conditioner that you can put on when your hair is dry, one that doesnt need to be rinsed out, use just a small amount and smooth it on your hair and it will protect it and it leaves my hair soft, I use a Kerastase one but there are lots of other brands that do the same thing.

I also sit in the sauna with wash out conditioner on it when I wash my hair as it makes the conditioner work better.

Mel


----------

